# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Origjina e fiseve: Gashi, Berisha, Krasniqi..??

## fisniku-student

Nder fiset me te njohura ne Kosove: Gashi, Berisha dhe Krasniqi dhe qe realisht jan edhe mbiemrat e shumices se popullit te kosoves, do me interesonte te njihesha dhe informohesha me origjinen e ketyre Fiseve dhe te dijm se nga i kan fillet dhe nga burojn keto fise!

Me siguri qe edhe ketu ne forum kemi anetar qe i perkasin ketyre fiseve, duke me perfshire edhe mua si Gash i gurit :ngerdheshje: .

Keshtu qe ftoj qe nga tash, ata qe dijn dhe kan informacion/njohuri rreth kesaj teme te futen dhe na ndihmojn rreth kesaj qeshtje.

Faleminderit

----------


## fisniku-student

Nje pyetje shtes kisha: *A ka ne shqipri apo maqedoni keso fise, apo familje qe mbajn keta mbiemra??*

----------


## Rachel_

Sali Berisha :perqeshje:

----------


## fisniku-student

> Sali Berisha


Shembull me vend :shkelje syri: 

Sala me sa di eshte nga tropoja, qe do të thotë se ne tropoj paska fis beriish, do me interesonte se sa jan ne numer te madh berisht ne tropoj?!?

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=4230
ketu i ki shenimet   Fisi Gash, ndahet në Gashin e Gurit (ndryshe njihet edhe me këto emra: Gashi i Gurit të Bardhë i Bardhanë ose Gashi i Bardhë) dhe Gashi i Xërxës dhe me mbiemrat  Teverlani etj

Krasniqi, i cili ndahet në degën kryesore Krasniq, Nikaj, Mripa, dhe Curaj. Nikajt e kanë bajrakun e vet dhe numërohen si fis në veti, megjithëqë janë Krasniq. Pra Nikaj, Mripa dhe Curaj janë vëllazëri të Krasniqit."Rreth formimit te fisit Nikaj dhe lidhjeve te tij me Krasniqen ka nje tjeter tradite gojore qe nj ihet e besohet me shume se e para. Sipas saj, i pari i Nikajt ka qene Nike Mekshi. Ky ishte vella me Kole Mekshin, nga i cili u formuan Kolmekshajt e Krasniqes, qe etnografikishtperfshijne fshatrat: Shoshan, Kocanaj, Dragobi, Bradoshnice, Dege, Murataj me gjysmen e fshatit Margegaj.2l)Per kete arsye, Nikajt me Krasniqe, ve?anerisht me Kolmekshaj, si dy velJezer, nuk iidhin martesa midis tyre. Ne te vertete, vellazerite e Kolmekshajt nuk numerojne me shume se 15-16 breza nga brezi me i ri i sotem, deri tek ati i pare i tyre, Kole Mekshi, vellai i Nike Mekshit. Madje, vllaznite Qokaj e Vukaj te fshatit Shoshan, qe i perkasin Krasniqes, i lidhin brezat e tyre me Qokajt e Vukajt e Currajt Eperm - fis Nikaj, ne brezin 1 l-12-te.22) Metaliajt e Dragobise-fis Krasniqe, nuk shkojne me shume se 10-11 breza, pa u bashkuar me vllaznite e Currajt te Eperm. Duke njohur mire keto lidhje fisnore, At Shtjefen Gje90vi, ne vitin 1917, i ka quajtur dragobijesit "Currajt e Dragobise"P] Mbi lidhjet farefisnore te' Nikajt me Krasniqen hedhin drite edhe studimet antropologjike. F.Nop9e dhe E. Durham thone se, nS pikepamje antropologjike " Nikajt shkojne ne ndryshim me shume fise te Shqiperise se' Veriut" si Mertur, Shale, Shosh, Toplane, Mirdite, Puke etj.24) Po keshtu antropologu yne i njohur Aleksander Dhima i grupon Nikajt ne tipin antropologjik te Malesise se Vogel, se' b

    Berisha ndahet në këta vëllazëri: "Merturi, Alshiqi, Kuqi, Buzë-Madhja,Kastrati dhe vetë Berisha si vëllai më i madhi.



  Fisi Kelmend ndahet në këto vëllazëri: "Lajçi, Muriqi, Nikqi, Dreshajt, Xhevukajt, Bogajt, Hoxhajt, Vukli, Vuthaj dhe Selçaj."

   Fisi Hot ndahet në gjashtë vëllazëri. Këta në fillim bashkërisht kanë zanë vend në fshatin Plluzhinë, ndërsa më vonë aty mbetet vetëm një vëlla, kurse të tjerët shpërngulen në Likovc, Ticë Tushillë, Morinë të Drenicës, dhe në Bradash të Llapit.
Ketu i ki shenimet ne kete Likune poshte.kjo teme kaqen e hapur.]
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=4230

----------


## Preng Sherri

SaliH Berisha vje nga veriu dhe aty ka fise.
 Në Shqiperin e Jugut s'ka fise siç është rasti me Veriun.
 Fise të mëdha si Krasniqi, Berisha dhe Gashi ka në të gjitha anët por nuk duhet harruar edhe fiset e tjera pak më të vogëla se ato të mëdhat siç janë: Thaqi, Sopi, Shala,kastrati, Kelmendi,Muriqi, LajQi,Bytyqi,etj.
 Profesor Skender Riza kishte dhënë një herë një mendim për prejardhjen e fisit krasniqi që mendoj se e kishte gabim ngaqë profesori mundohet prejardhjen ta lidhte me emrin " krasnoje" që ka prejardhje serbe që domethan " shartim".

----------


## fegi

Siç del tërthorazi nga burimet e botuara relevante të proveninacës serbe @2 dhe sikur pohohet edhe nga goja e Janiqie Popoviqit ( agjent i Serbisë nga Kosova), plani për zhdukjen e Haxhi Zekës u kurdis në Beograd dhe u realizua nëpërmjet konsullit të Prishtinës ( Sima Avranoviq, duke përdorur si vegël agjentin Adem Zajmi të Pejës@3, duke pasur pëlqimin paraprak, mbase edhe përkrahjen e autoriteteve osmane @4. Ngjarjet që pasuan pas shkurtit të vitit 1902 treguan se kjo mollë sherri e hedhur me aq mjeshtri, dinakëri dhe fshehëtsi bizantine, duke humbur çdo gjurmë@5 , e bëri të vetën. Fërkimet dhe zënkat e përparshme ndërmjet fisit Krasniqë ( të Haxhi Zekës dhe të Bajram Currit ) dhe Shalë ( të Mehmet Zajmit dhe të Isa Boletinit ), erdhën duke u trashur për t'u kthyer në armiqësi të madhe, e cila kasneconte larje të përgjakshme hesapesh @6. Një grup malësorësh Krasniqas që ia mësyri Pejës për t'iu hakmarrë Zajmëve, nuk ia doli të depertonte përtej fshatit strellc, po megjithatë nuk hiqte dorë nga qëllimi paraprak, kështu që paria e Pejës nuk ua kthente dot mendjen.@7 Edhe populli i Gjakovës u nda më dysh: njëra palë mori anën e Bajram Currit, kurse tjetra atë të Myrteza Pashës ( i Fisit Berishë ) dhe të Riza bej Kryeziut ( i gashnjan ). Ngatërresat midis kësaj parie patén si rrjedhim djegjen e kullave të Mehmet dhe Myrteza Currit nga njerëzite Riza Begut.@8 Ktu po shkrun qe kryezite jane gashe


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sourc...eo28kEQz96cVIQ

----------


## Preng Sherri

MOs bini pre e shkrimeve të ndryshme në internet faqe sepse në internet sot ka mundësi gjithësecili kali të shkruaj gjëra të paverteta dhe  të vërteta. Shkrimet që gjenden në internet s'janë të vlefshme.
 Për të folur rreth një ndodhie s'pari duhet të kemi studimet Historike dhe Filologjike dhe të mbikqyrura para se të gjejnë dritën e botimit nga një konzolium shkencetarësh adekuat për temën!
 Në vrasjen e Haxhi Zekës- tribunit tonë popullor dyshohet se kishte dorë Açif pashë Gucia po ashtu një tribun tjetër i trajtuar në këtë mënyrë. PRa, ishte e njohur gjatë kohës që këta dy nuk shkonin mirë dhe për kohë të gjatë dyshimet mbinin mbi Açif pashën.
Pra mendohej që Açif Pasha kishte paguar vrasesin për ta vrarë në pritë Haxhi Zekën!
 Për këtë gjë ekzistojn disa shënime( vetëm shënime por jo edhe të vërtetuara) që kanë të bëjnë me Trevën e Plavës dhe Gucisë në veçanti për ngjarjet pas Lidhjes së Prizerenit!

----------


## fegi

Haxhi Zeken e ka vra adem zajmi kta e din te gjith

----------


## Falco115

> Haxhi Zeken e ka vra adem zajmi kta e din te gjith


Kete e dime te gjithe se e vrau Adem Zajmi, por kush qendron prapa kesaj, Adem Zajmi ishte vetem doras, kreu aktin e vrasjes se te madhit Haxhi Zeka.

----------


## fegi

> Kete e dime te gjithe se e vrau Adem Zajmi, por kush qendron prapa kesaj, Adem Zajmi ishte vetem doras, kreu aktin e vrasjes se te madhit Haxhi Zeka.


Ktu nje shkrim.SHIK-ut serb,bente q mos per te nxitur turqit kunder shqiptarve,per perqarje ne levizjen shqiptare dhe per ruajtjen me qdo kusht te pakices serbe ne Kosove nga shumica absolute shqiptare.Per keto qellime ajo beri gjithqka per te siguruar besen e feudalve shqiptar dhe disa krerve naive qe pa vedije dhe njohuri per zi.Vetum per Luzin Serbia kishte shpenzuar 100.000 dinare.Ajo permes Adem Zajmit(familja Zajmi si bashkpuntore e serbis u permend dhe me heret) arriti ta vrase dhe patriotin shqiptar Haxhi Zeken.veq kesaj,Serbia duke u mbeshtetur ne minoritetin serb,kishen ortodokse dhe bashkpuntoret shqiptar deri me 1904,kishte futur ne Kosove nente grupe terroriste,2.000 pushke,500 revolvere dhe sasi te theksuar bombash dhe municioni.Ne aktivitetin informativ ne fillim te shek.XX edhe Mali i Zi ishte tejet aktiv dhe per pune i duheshin bashkpuntore shqiptar.Nje diplomat i Vjenes kisht raportuar Vjenes zyrtare se shume njerze ishin derguar ne Grude, Hot dhe Kastrat per te perfituar kreret shqiptar, te cilet ftoheshin per te vizituar princ Nikollen.Sipase tij,konsulli Petar Pllamenace ndodhej ne Male te Zi dhe komunikonte telegrafisht me Isuf beun, i cili qe tash e ndiente veten mekembes te Malit te zi ne Shkoder.Nje njeri i fort per Malin e Zi padyshim mbetej Sokol Baci, i angazhuar per te rekrutuar bashkpuntor te tjere ne radhete e shqiptare.Per punen e tij ai merrte dymbdhjete napolone florinje ne muaj dhe ndihma te tjera per qka ishte pasuruar dukshume..Princ Nikolla me ndermjetesimin e Ilija Pllamenacit(ish.minister i luftes)kishte kontaktuar ne Cetine dhe Isuf Ibrahim beun i premtonte atij se ne Shkoder kishte 1500 veta te pushkes dhe do te ishin ne sherbim te interesave malaziase.

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=121549

----------


## Preng Sherri

> Kete e dime te gjithe se e vrau Adem Zajmi, por kush qendron prapa kesaj, Adem Zajmi ishte vetem doras, kreu aktin e vrasjes se te madhit Haxhi Zeka.


Po pra dhe për këtë gjë ka disa variante! Adem Zajmi ishte i paguar që ta vriste Haxhi Zekën por për Historin ( vetëm për Historin) është erëndesishme dhe detyrë për t'na ofruar variantin më të besueshëm.
 Unë po u jap një mendim timin në bazë të disa t'dhënave që kam lexuar kam ardhë në përfundim që ndoshta-ndoshta Aqif Pashë Gucia ka qëndruar prapa Adem Zajmit!
 Kjo që po them unë është vetëm supozim dhe shprehje e lirë e imja ndersa të vërtetën për këtë gjë mund ta japë Instituti i Historis me një simpozium për Haxhi Zekën!

----------


## Preng Sherri

> Ktu nje shkrim.SHIK-ut serb,bente q mos per te nxitur turqit kunder shqiptarve,per perqarje ne levizjen shqiptare dhe per ruajtjen me qdo kusht te pakices serbe ne Kosove nga shumica absolute shqiptare.Per keto qellime ajo beri gjithqka per te siguruar besen e feudalve shqiptar dhe disa krerve naive qe pa vedije dhe njohuri per zi.Vetum per Luzin Serbia kishte shpenzuar 100.000 dinare.Ajo permes Adem Zajmit(familja Zajmi si bashkpuntore e serbis u permend dhe me heret) arriti ta vrase dhe patriotin shqiptar Haxhi Zeken.veq kesaj,Serbia duke u mbeshtetur ne minoritetin serb,kishen ortodokse dhe bashkpuntoret shqiptar deri me 1904,kishte futur ne Kosove nente grupe terroriste,2.000 pushke,500 revolvere dhe sasi te theksuar bombash dhe municioni.Ne aktivitetin informativ ne fillim te shek.XX edhe Mali i Zi ishte tejet aktiv dhe per pune i duheshin bashkpuntore shqiptar.Nje diplomat i Vjenes kisht raportuar Vjenes zyrtare se shume njerze ishin derguar ne Grude, Hot dhe Kastrat per te perfituar kreret shqiptar, te cilet ftoheshin per te vizituar princ Nikollen.Sipase tij,konsulli Petar Pllamenace ndodhej ne Male te Zi dhe komunikonte telegrafisht me Isuf beun, i cili qe tash e ndiente veten mekembes te Malit te zi ne Shkoder.Nje njeri i fort per Malin e Zi padyshim mbetej Sokol Baci, i angazhuar per te rekrutuar bashkpuntor te tjere ne radhete e shqiptare.Per punen e tij ai merrte dymbdhjete napolone florinje ne muaj dhe ndihma te tjera per qka ishte pasuruar dukshume..Princ Nikolla me ndermjetesimin e Ilija Pllamenacit(ish.minister i luftes)kishte kontaktuar ne Cetine dhe Isuf Ibrahim beun i premtonte atij se ne Shkoder kishte 1500 veta te pushkes dhe do te ishin ne sherbim te interesave malaziase.
> 
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=121549


 Në shkrimin që ke sjellë më lartë nga një autor e lexova edhe këtë gjë që ti se ke transmetuar:
"Per keto qellime ajo beri gjithqka per te siguruar besen e feudalve shqiptar dhe disa krerve naive qe pa vedije dhe* njohuri per qellimet serbe ishin vene ne sherbime te interesave serbe. Te tille permenden: Riza beg Kryeziu,Sokol Baci dhe Mirash Luzi.*

----------


## fegi

> Në shkrimin që ke sjellë më lartë nga një autor e lexova edhe këtë gjë që ti se ke transmetuar:
> "Per keto qellime ajo beri gjithqka per te siguruar besen e feudalve shqiptar dhe disa krerve naive qe pa vedije dhe* njohuri per qellimet serbe ishin vene ne sherbime te interesave serbe. Te tille permenden: Riza beg Kryeziu,Sokol Baci dhe Mirash Luzi.*


Ktu po flitet per vrasje e jo per fjal,Edhe xhavit Halit kaqen udbash 81 ka lajmru shume njerz ne polici plus me shikun kan vra shume addhetar kta e dine te gjithe edhe rugoven veq skan mujte  me mbyte.

----------


## Iliri.

> Nje pyetje shtes kisha: *A ka ne shqipri apo maqedoni keso fise, apo familje qe mbajn keta mbiemra??*


Ka , une jam nga Maqedonia dhe jam me fis* Berisha .*

----------


## skup

> Nje pyetje shtes kisha: *A ka ne shqipri apo maqedoni keso fise, apo familje qe mbajn keta mbiemra??*


un jam nga fisi krasniq jam nga shkupi

----------


## fegi

> un jam nga fisi krasniq jam nga shkupi



Per fisin Kuman qe edhe Kumanova eka mar. Historia e Kumanovës

Etimologjia e toponimit Kumanovë ka për bazë një emër mesjetar kalendarik Kuman, ku sipas disa të dhënave, ky emër qyteti rrjedh nga fisi Kuman, që nga fundi i shek. XI (1094), prej viseve të Azisë të kenë ardhur dhe një kohë të kenë qëndruar në territorin e sotëm të Kumanovës. Të dhënat e para për vendbanimin Kumanovë përmenden në vitin 1519 nga shënimet e udhëpërshkruesve që gjenden në arkivat e Turqisë, edhe atë me 52 familje me rreth 300 banorë.Në shënimet dhe dokumentet historike, Kumanova përmendet në shek. XVII nga udhëpërshkruesi (kronisti) i famshëm turk Evlia Çelebija. Sipas tij Kumanova në vitin 1660 shtrihej në territorin e Sanxhakut të Shkupit që ka patur më se 600 shtëpi, në mesin e të cilëve kishte xhami, teqe, medrese, hane, hamame dhe disa dyqane.

Ballkanologu dhe kronisti freng Ami Boúe, i cili e vizitoi Kumanovën në gjysmën e parë të shek. XIX, gjegjësisht me 1836, thekson se Kumanova ka patur 3000 banorë, kurse në të dhënat e konsullit austriak J. G. Han të vitit 1835, pohon se ky vend ka pasur 650 shtëpi. Prej fiseve më të vjetra turke në Kumanovë supozohet të ketë qenë fisi Oxhak , i cili ka pasur më tepër shtëpi dhe anëtarë se fiset tjera, por më vonë mbeti me një shtëpi dhe ajo u shpërngul në Turqi.

Janë paraqitur edhe fise tjera familjare si Kotlelerët, Tatarët, që kanë patur një lagjeje të veçantë në këtë qytet, por gjatë luftërave austro - turke kanë migruar në Turqi. Prej fiseve shqiptare ishin të pranishëm Gono, Malokët dhe si ëmër familjar përmendeshin Spahilerë, kurse sot janë të pranishëm fiset: Berishë, Gash, Krasniq, Thaç, Sopë, Shalë etj., ku përkatësia fisnore është harruar dhe nuk përmendet fare te të gjitha shtresat e popullsisë së kësaj treve. Në të kaluarën e largët historike Kumanova ishte një zonë që i takonte krahinës së Dardanisë dhe e banuar nga fisi ilir-Dardanët, tezë që e vërteton edhe Vasileviqi.

Është me rëndësi të përmendim se edhe Çerkezët, të cilët vendlindjen e tyre e kanë patur në rajonin e Kaukazit, kishin qenë vendosur pranë stacionit hekurudhor të Kumanovës, ku sot gjendet fshati me të njëjtin emër Çerkez.

Deri në vitin 1877-78 në këtë qytet, ka patur më tëpër mysliman, d.m.th. shqiptarë që kishin pranuar fenë myslimane, kurse në mbarim të shek. XIX me ardhjen e kolonistëve serbë, rritet numri i popullsisë sllave.emrin.

----------


## Kastrat kerpime

PYTJE : osht e lejume te martohen dy te ni fisi nder veti? psh. ket rast masi jom kastrat le te themi ni "kastrat nga kosova me ni kastrate nga shqipria" kan te drejt te martohen? apo edhe qofse jan dyt nga kosova edhe pse jan prej katuneve te ndryshme prej shum brezave po te njojtit fis kan te drejt martese?? te pakten thuani menimin e juaj.

----------


## TetovaMas

> Nder fiset me te njohura ne Kosove: Gashi, Berisha dhe Krasniqi dhe qe realisht jan edhe mbiemrat e shumices se popullit te kosoves, do me interesonte te njihesha dhe informohesha me origjinen e ketyre Fiseve dhe te dijm se nga i kan fillet dhe nga burojn keto fise!
> 
> Me siguri qe edhe ketu ne forum kemi anetar qe i perkasin ketyre fiseve, duke me perfshire edhe mua si Gash i gurit.
> 
> Keshtu qe ftoj qe nga tash, ata qe dijn dhe kan informacion/njohuri rreth kesaj teme te futen dhe na ndihmojn rreth kesaj qeshtje.
> 
> Faleminderit



Kjo teme me pelqeu shume per fiset shqipetare .

Une personalishte jame nga Ilirida ne Maqedoni , dhe me ka interesuare shume per fiset e ndryshme shqipetare sidomos ne maqedoni , pore kame hasur ne veshtiresi , sepse edhe me te moshuarit kete problem e shohin si nje sekret qe mund te shkojne deri ne 5 apo 6 breza. Me shume te moshuare qe kame biseduare   me ne funde  te marre nje pergjigje , mos hyne me thelle se............. pa pergjigje 

Behet pyetja pse mos hyne me thelle ???

 Stergjyshit e mije deklarojne se kemi preardhje nga Shqiperia, nga Dibra e Madhe dhe jemi fis maxhar . 

Kjo fjale qe te moshuarit e perdorin ,mos hyne me thelle ,me mbetet si nje sekrete i pa zbuluare . Valle mos eshte fjala se ata stergjyshit tane ishin te besimit katolik , apo ortodoks ,dhe me kohen ishin konvertuare ne islam kuptohet  ne Perandorine Osmane , apo ketu ka dicka tjeter  ??? 

Personalishte jame munduare te lexoje shume histori shqipetare dhe te huaja , pore ne kete raste kame veshtiresi te gjeje te verteten.

----------


## pukjani

origjinen e krejt ktyne fiseve e gjen n shqipnin e veriut

----------

